# Lots of fry.. Breeding setup



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

Thought I would share some pics of my setup and fry... Got lots!!








View attachment 93117


View attachment 93118


View attachment 93119


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

HOLLY sh*t!!!!! your set ups are so nice man. great work


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

awesome. start ur own p store. hehe


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

dude that is the most amazing set up I have seen aside from my lfs I gotta get me something like that.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Beautiful set up... thats a lot of fry too, any estimate as to how many you actually have?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

thats fucked up dude. AWESOME!


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

you run a very tight ship! awesome!


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks for the comments guys!

I would say there is over 1000 in just those two tanks. My p's tend to have large spawns.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

how do you have that all set up? do you have a sump? I only see one pipe comming into the tanks what is that?


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

There is only one pipe going into each of the tanks. It is used for both filling and draining. I have two large bins under the tanks to supply water. They are filled by the 1/2 copper line (cold water), the water sits in the bins over night and gets heated ( 100w heater and sponge filter for circulation). 
There is a submersable pump inside the bin that is controlled by a switch that fills the tanks. The red valves control what tank or tanks get filled and or drained.
For draining I turn off the valve that goes to the pump ( so dirty water does not get into the clean water bin), open the drain valve and tank valve. It works like a siphon.
I works really well. I change 50% of the water in the tanks every day and it only takes me a few min.

Any more questions just ask


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

very nice man! i hope i can set something up like someday in the near future....if my Ps breed that is, lol!


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

whoa...very nice :nod:


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

They look great man. Post some pics of the happy couple.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

man you should post some blue prints that is an amazing set up my hat goes off to you.


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

The two breeders, there is one more female in the group. The smaller one on the right is the male.

View attachment 93298


Of the group

View attachment 93299


----------



## Eating Machine (Jan 27, 2006)

Great work. Nice set up.

Keeping that water clean enough for all those little guys must be quite a job.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

That's amazing!

You are Hardcore!!!


----------



## franks (Sep 4, 2005)

Very nice !
At what time do you siphon your eggs?
Or do you know how long untill there all fully firtalized
I usually wait untill I see sprouts


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Awesome job man, very cool


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Beautiful set up...


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

At what time do you siphon your eggs?
Or do you know how long untill there all fully firtalized
I usually wait untill I see sprouts








[/quote]

I siphon the fry 2 days after hatching. By that time most of the fungus and egg shells are gone and it is possible to siphon just the fry... helps to keep the water clean in the grow out tanks.


----------



## Lawfficer (Feb 4, 2006)

Tell us more about your tank setup, this thread is great for showing off your Fry, but damn that is the way to go as far as tanks......

Pix are always good too.


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

what are you feeding those little buggers?


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

yeah a few more pics and alittle more info on that set up would be great. I have a hell of a time with mine so I gotta do something different so tell us so we can steal it and claim it as out own


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

Ok ill try and do a more detailed write up with pics

I feed them LOTS of newly hatched brine shrimp and when they get a little bigger i feed them flake.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

holy sh*t! u are amazing. how'd to get to breed em?


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

o and how old or what size do rbp's have to be in order to be mature to breed?


----------



## Chong (Dec 25, 2005)

looks great


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

My females are around 10" and my male is around 7".
Id say they would be ready to breed around 6-7"


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

Belive it or not that's a pretty common breeding setup. I had something simular when breeding angles, but I had 2 pipes to each tank.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2006)

Can we see some updated pics? Whered do the fry go?


----------



## divine (Jan 3, 2005)

Quick question. How do you prevent fry from being sucked into the pipe inlet when doing a water change?


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

I had a fine mesh over it, but I had to remove the water slow or the fry would get stuck to the mesh. Now I put a sponge over the pipe which stops the fry from getting stuck.


----------



## Icemann (Dec 21, 2005)

Great job! that is nuts, your an inspiration!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

updated pics please!


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

Updated pics

Updated pics

Updated pics

Updated pics


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

thats a sweet setup, the giant sponges over the suction pipe is a good idea... one question whats the 2 liter bottles on the left for?


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

Updated pics... They are getting bigger!!

View attachment 94588


View attachment 94589


View attachment 94590


View attachment 94591


View attachment 94593


View attachment 94594


View attachment 94595


Crap. sorry for the double post.

The 2l bottles are for hatching the baby brine shrimp. I go through 1 bottle a day.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

dude that is wicked. I gotta get my reds to breed again.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

do you make any money off this?
looks toght dude.
wish i could do that.


----------



## siggy (Jun 11, 2005)

that's intense...good work!


----------



## bigbipo (Feb 12, 2005)

very nice setup.. I hope to one day have to make the same setup 

Im interested in ur water setup system, I recenlty picked up a R.O. filter and im loooking for some good ideas on what to do with 25GPD of clean water for storeage.

a Pic or two would be great!!
NICE JOB MAN!!!


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

xtreme_s10 said:


> Thought I would share some pics of my setup and fry... Got lots!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is my goal!!!!!!!!!!!!!








Thanks for sharing....


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

thats AMAZING!!!


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

You should have piranha fury member discount package.

Awsome setup you do set the bar for best fry setup, how many breeding pairs you have to make that many babies? Is this your full time job or just an extreme hobby.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

I thought having 2 tanks goin full of babies was bad. you are nuts man.


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

Ive got a bunch ready for sale now. Im going to the lfs to exchange some for a 40g breeder. Its great not having to fork out the cash to get stuff..


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

AND HES CANADIAN haha i thought i would say that


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

I love selling to my lfs they give more money for store credit plus I get 15% off on top. so much better since if they gave me cash I end up spending it there anyhow.


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

i wanna breed but how many filters and stuff do you need and so many tanks ah my head hurts already


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

xtreme_s10 said:


> Ive got a bunch ready for sale now. Im going to the lfs to exchange some for a 40g breeder. Its great not having to fork out the cash to get stuff..


 What fish stores do you sell to?
I bought mine in north york so maybe i have some of yours


----------



## Phenixx (Mar 19, 2006)

86_Monte_SS said:


> i wanna breed but how many filters and stuff do you need and so many tanks ah my head hurts already


xtreme_s10 can you show or tell me how you have your filtration system set up








real sweet setup


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

wicked setup


----------



## ArtDMSU (Apr 30, 2005)

Hey man my reds just breed last week and I siphoned the eggs out and into a 40. The fry are doing well and have just begun swimming off the bottom. Keeping it clean is definately hard because I try to make sure there is more than enough food in there for them so they don't eat each other this = more of a mess to clean up. I was wondering what you get for a price for each of them at the lps??


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

kick a$$ setup think im going to build it in a closet do u use any air pumps for airation or not?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Great work, always love seeing the best part of the hobby... Nice Job


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Incredible....great job on breeding these....g'luck on the sales


----------

